# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  forum me neće zapamtit

## koksy

Otkad koristim Firefox svaki put moram nanovo upisivat korisničko ime i lozinku, svaki put stisnem "zapamti me" al neće pa neće.

----------


## marta

Mozda ti je postavkama zabiljezeno brisanje cookija svaki put kad se Firefox zatvori.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

osveti mu se pa ti zaboravi njega  :Grin: 
samo mislim koliko bih više vremena imala da to napravim

----------


## spajalica

mozda te forum zaboravlja ali forumasice ne  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Neozbiljnih li žena majko mila  :Cool:  :Grin: 

Di da te kukije dozvolim? Pa mislim, jel vama jasno koliko ja vremena gubim svaki dan dok upišem k o k s y? (lozinku pamti)  :Joggler:

----------


## marta

Ako pamti lozinku ondak nisam sigurna da su kukiji u pitanju, al naci ces ih pod Mogucnosti->Privatnost pa tamo namjesti kako da ti pamti povijest.

----------

